# Chatttttt



## pranicfever (Apr 11, 2006)

IN CHAT.. Jointh MeeeeeI be stoned and want to jaw on about nothin


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 11, 2006)

get yo butts in chat right now! pranic there but she not talking...


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 11, 2006)

pranic was away.. hahaha.. sorry i forgot i was in chat


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

heck you all get up early    i was still sawin logs


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

There's tons of you guys on the forum right now, why not come chat with me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 11, 2006)

LdyL ~ 2: 00 pm is not early.  Well ok maybe sometimes!   hahashaha!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2006)

*Anyone down for a morning chat?*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

man....i always seem to log in here about 3 hours later than everyone else 

i have to get up earlier ....these ladies and their late night feedings make me sleep in too late


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Apr 12, 2006)

YEah GO! CHAT


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2006)

Every One Thats On Go To Chat!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2006)

He any one want to chat Im in here all alone 
come one peace out


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

and alas.....alone again


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

Muwahahahhahaha.... errrr ... uhhhmm... ZzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzZzzzzz  



			
				LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> and alas.....alone again


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2006)

Any one want to chat ???


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

i swear to god i am _*never*_ on when all of you are


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2006)

every one go to chat


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2006)

Go Back To Chat!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 13, 2006)

Every One Rport To Chat Or Eles Lol Jk Go To Chat!!!


----------



## A.K. (Apr 13, 2006)

hey im on chat where you at kindbud?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

and now your both gone


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm going in there now.. care to join me


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey every one im one chat!!! Peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone want to chat


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Go To Chat


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

I am in hear if anyone wants to chat! 
Come on Im so board!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

anybody in here?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## megaS13 (Apr 15, 2006)

Is There A Link To A Room?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

go to the top of the screen click on the blue square that says chat now!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone want to chat im in here!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

damn i finally make it back and everyone is gone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 16, 2006)

*Happy Easter everyone. Anyone want to join me in the chat room? *


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 16, 2006)

In chat.... Need Womanly Company.... or male.. don't matter... And to whom just came in and said hi.. sorry wasn't paying attetion


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 16, 2006)

Chat anyone?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

*Anyone down for a afternoon chat? Come one come all.*


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 18, 2006)

hey get your high asses on chat hahahaha j/p but cmon get in chat and im bamaself in the chat room and im high and bored and bored but trippin out hahaha


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

damn i missed you all AGAIN


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Butts In Chat Now


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 19, 2006)

and my sorry butt doesn't have chat time    heading off to clean the house...

maybe later tonight ....when my chores are done


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Clean the House later.. Chat Now..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

*pranic get your ass in chat!! *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

*Anyone down for a chat? *


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2006)

Chat anyone just make a sound when you get on!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone up to chat me and freak are in hear alone?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2006)

Bump any one want to caht


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 20, 2006)

get in chata ll know you all high but so em i get in chat and spark a blunt happy 420


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 20, 2006)

Come One, Come All


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn...late again.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2006)

Bump anyone want to chat


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 21, 2006)

Bump sayone up for a chat ??


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 24, 2006)

wana chat before wake'n bake


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2006)

Chat anyone??


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 24, 2006)

any one eles want to chat?


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll have a chat with ya _Kindbud_

where you at??


.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

who's chatting? I'm bored


----------



## NickTheQuick (Apr 25, 2006)

Someone Get Into The Chat With Me Lol!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 26, 2006)

I see ya out there.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I see ya out there.


 day late and a dollar short babe!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

who's chatting?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

*Anyone down for a morning chat?*


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 27, 2006)

anyone one wana talk it up, i got the bubbler on hand!hahahaha


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2006)

Any one want to chat??


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 27, 2006)

I know you be online... get in chat.. i'm bored...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 27, 2006)

missed ya again


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm here, i'm here!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2006)

anyone up for chat tonite? join the room everyone cool is doin it


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 27, 2006)

back again.. in chat... bored.. join me and drifting..


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm there.... and the woman will be joining me shortly....

Cheers, hope some of you cats come to chat!...

zL


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

figures we're in there and noones around


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

so yeah.....we waited and waited...and noone


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 28, 2006)

chat anyone? i wanna chat about how fucked up today was


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

pranic! get your ass in chat!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

Chat anyone??


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh make a sound if you want to chat!! Cuz im readin somethin


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

Bump chat anyone?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

Chat a rat tat.... Chitty chat.... 

errrr.... yeah, anyone ?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

i would....but i'm gonna go outside and tell those kids where to dig my garden


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> i would....but i'm gonna go outside and tell those kids where to dig my garden


Thats right LL. Put those kids to work. Nothing beats free labor.


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

7:50PM PST.... Hangin in the chatroom....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

*How about a morning chat?*


----------



## pranicfever (May 2, 2006)

Yo Guys.. Hit up chat... I'm bored... lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

*Anyone down for a afternoon chat?*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

get in there Bro


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

had a nice time chatting with you all....see you tomorrow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2006)

*CHAT, CHAT, CHAT. Anyone down for a morning chat. I'm in here by myself getting high. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

you were just getting up....and me and zen were just going to bed    damn time difference


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

Anyone up for chatsky?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

i will be droppin in there as soon as i catch up here


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

and now we are gone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*Who is up for a stoney morning chat with a grunt?*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

damn even when i get up early i still miss you Bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*Chat anyone?*


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

Certainly not, since you're not there anymore lol.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

maybe we should go in zen....are you there still???


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

we're waiting


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

Morestoneder is there too.......


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

and Insane...its just absolute madness at MP today


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Im In Chat Join Me Mutt


----------



## drfting07 (May 18, 2006)

hey guys lets chat tonite!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

Chat anyone ?


----------

